
Ask HN: Do you host or attend Meetups? - Apane
Hey,<p>I&#x27;m a fan of meetups, I&#x27;ve attended a few and have met great people and learned a lot - I see the value.<p>I&#x27;m building an app that allows event organizers to monetize the events and sell tickets to their audience using our platform, so you can still host the occasional free meetup on meetup.com, but can also use our service to post a paid event and share the link with your audience. All you do is hook-up your bank account and the ticket sales are directly deposited into your bank account within 3-5 days. We simply take a small 7% transaction fee per ticket sold.<p>We&#x27;re in development but I&#x27;m looking for feedback, to see if any of you would use something like this.<p>Thanks
Anthony
======
webmaven
Yes, I host Meetups (though none lately), and I attend Meetups.

Your app sounds like the sort of thing I _might_ want to use, but I would like
to hear how you differentiate between your offering and existing services like
Eventbrite, Brown Paper Tickets (both of which I've already used), Ticketfly,
etc.

~~~
Apane
So we're different in a few ways,

1\. our users don't need an account on our site to buy tickets, we've
basically removed the barrier. You can share the link to your event with your
meetup group, and the members can easily purchase the tickets, with no
account, they fill in basic info name, email, etc... They're then emailed a
digital voucher that they present upon arrival, with a unique reference number
that can be tracked verified by the event organizer.

2\. You can create re-occuring events, and select which days of the week the
event happens, e.g. [X] Mon, Tues, Wed, [X] Thurs, Fri, between 5pm-8pm.

So it's a way for you to generate regular sales on a weekly basis, by hosting
weekly work shops etc... as opposed to a one off event. You won't have to keep
re-creating them if you are planning on hosting regular workshops, it's sort
of a new model in that way. Or you can host a one time event, and create them
as you go, you have that flexibility to choose.

3\. We take a small transaction fee per booking, only 7% so we only get paid
when you get paid.

~~~
webmaven
Thanks for the additional info. I don't have a use at this time, but would
like to find out more, and I can direct other folks who are currently actively
organizing meetings your way.

~~~
Apane
Great. Please send their emails + your email to anthony@fastvenues.com and I
can share more information and see if they would use it. P.s. fastvenues is
not the meetup/tickets app, it's another project.

